# spitting blood after snowboard accident



## 1337 ride

hi
today i went to my local ski resort to snowboard.
we were just hanging around in the park and doing some kickers. 
but at the middle of the day we started doing some spins on the biggest jump, and i managed to catch an edge at the end of the jump as i was performing a fs 5, i lost control and landed on my back. i had problems breathing and couldnt feel my back for about a minute, then i started to feel my back again and breathin more normally. but i started spitting some blood, and kept on spitting blood all day, not as much as at first but it kinda scares me. i havent got any pain in the rest of my body, but im still spitting a little blood, and i have problems taking a deep breath.
i dont know if this is suitable for a snowboard forum, but has anyone experienced the same? and could it be dangerous?:dunno:
i wasnt really scared by landing on my back, but i got a bit freightened when i started choking up blood


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

coughing up blood is never a good thing.......go to a doctor


----------



## 1337 ride

think i will tomorrow, so ill know how serious it is, and if i will need some treatment for it or just let it be.
just dont hope i cant ride for some time if it has to heal or sumthing :S


----------



## Irish2685

Go to the hospital immediately. You could have internal bleeding.


----------



## 1337 ride

iv thought about it, but it seems like it has kind of stopped, and its 11 pm so i wont bother go now, as the hospital is quite far from where i live, but ill get it checked tomorrow


----------



## NWBoarder

Your health is super important. Remember that ER's are 24 hours so time of day doesn't matter. Coughing up blood blood is serious bussiness. Get yourself checked out dude.


----------



## Irish2685

The hospital won't be any closer in the morning. Seriously, go get checked now. Coughing/spitting up blood usually means internal bleeding, unless you busted your face, which it doesn't sound like you did.


----------



## that_guy

Get checked out, buddy. Or at least get on the phone with a doctor and explain what is happening.


----------



## Guest

sounds like you collapsed a lung


goto the hospital


----------



## thugit

i'd get yourself checked immediately if you're having palpitations or shortness of breath, let alone coughing blood.
listen to these guys.


----------



## Milo303

Absolutely get checked out right now....

I fell once and dislodge my spleen from the inside and didn't know it. I layed in bed for hours trying to sleep and I never could... 

Long story short I almost killed myself by not going to the emergency room.

I thought I just broke a rib....

Please don't mess around with something like this, it could be anything, or nothing, but it's not worth gambling.


----------



## NYSnow

It might be a related to a lung contusion or even punctured lung or another condition. In any event you should go to the ER immediately as it can be dangerous.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

What the hell you come on a forum instead of going to seek out medical help? Go to the frigging hospital you could have any number of issues.


----------



## maf05r6

I hate to repeat what everyone else is saying but just going to sleep is a bad idea. If it is serious you need to get check. Spitting up blood is a bad thing.


----------



## newbie2009

I hope the OP isn't dead by now...


----------



## 209Cali

newbie2009 said:


> I hope the OP isn't dead by now...


He hasn't replied! I fear the worst....


----------



## slanteye

well lets hope his disappearing act has sumthing to do with leaving for the ER.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Eh on a bright side if he did die that's one less person over populating the earth that's stupid and one less person on the slopes.


----------



## MadBomber53045

of course it's dangerous! when is spitting blood a normal and expected reaction to something? go to the hospital asap


----------



## Leo

Why do people do this? I get checked immediately if I have any sort of question about an injury. Especially head traumas.

Don't you realize that you're going to have to wait even more after you go to the ER? They aren't going to treat you right away thanks to triage. Going the next morning means wasting even more precious time. I had a broken hand and several dislocated wrist bones and I had to wait 3 hours in the ER without any pain meds. Then I had to wait another 2 hours after they let me in the friggen room.

Spitting blood when you don't have any obvious injury points to internal injuries. You very well could have collapsed one of your lungs. Why can you still breath? You have one more, that's why. Very dumb to sit around and question going to the hospital on the internet...


----------



## david_z

thugit said:


> i'd get yourself checked immediately if you're having palpitations or shortness of breath, let alone coughing blood.
> listen to these guys.


Sincerely hope this kid went to the hospital.

_Help, I can't really take deep breaths and it hurts to breath and I'm spitting blood but I don't think I'll go to the hospital until tomorrow._

I hate to sound like an old man, but where are this kid's parents? When I was 15, my mom would've had my ass to the hospital so fast...


----------



## Leo

david_z said:


> Sincerely hope this kid went to the hospital.
> 
> _Help, I can't really take deep breaths and it hurts to breath and I'm spitting blood but I don't think I'll go to the hospital until tomorrow._
> 
> I hate to sound like an old man, but where are this kid's parents? When I was 15, my mom would've had my ass to the hospital so fast...


Not much has changed for me and from the sounds of one of your posts in the MI thread, you either. Instead of our moms, now it is your wife and my fiancee making us go to the hospital in a heartbeat in these situations.

Me: "I'm okay baby, I just scraped an elbow."

Fiancee: "It can get infected! Go clean that shit with alcohol and put bacitracin on it right now!"

Ah the love...


----------



## 1337 ride

ok no worries, it wasnt any serious.
went to the doctor and my lungs were alright and there was nothing serious.
he said i most likely got my head slammed and got a minor cut back in my throuth or sumthing, cant quite remember, and it came out my mouth.

if i started bleeding again he told me to come back for a closer examination, but he was 95% sure it wasnt dangerous. and i stopped spitting blood in the evening yesterday, so the cut or what ever i should call it had stopped bleeding and it would heal relatively fast.
dont know if iv expressed myself too good, but nothing to worry about, luckily.

but ill take it as a note, if something like this should happen again ill go straight to a doctor to check it out.

anyway thanks


----------



## Leo

Glad to hear you're okay bro. It's good that you are still going to the hospital next time even though you are fine this time. There have been too many incidents where people thought they were alright after an accident only to end up waking up to a much worse situation or not even waking up at all. Snowboarding is awesome, don't let something like not getting checked at a hospital end the fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1337 ride

yeah i actually know some1 who punctured his lunge and had it for days before he got it checked.
the reason why i didnt go immediately was because it was coming less and less, and by the time i went to bed my breath was almost normal, and i had no pain in any part of the body, i tried pressing beneath my ribs and my stomach and everything but everything felt ok. but i know things can be worse than it seems, and i should have gone erarlier when i think about it now, but kind of an useful experience in some ways tho 
ill def. go immedtiately if i get other injuries like this


----------



## tomtom88

Glad to see this experience wisened you up a bit. Good lesson learned I hope.


----------



## maf05r6

Glad to hear your okay. Be safe out there.


----------



## qsilvr99

Leo said:


> Glad to hear you're okay bro. It's good that you are still going to the hospital next time even though you are fine this time. There have been too many incidents where people thought they were alright after an accident only to end up waking up to a much worse situation or not even waking up at all. Snowboarding is awesome, don't let something like not getting checked at a hospital end the fun. :thumbsup:


Natasha Richardson comes to mind...


----------



## DC5R

Just saw this thread. Glad everything is okay!!


----------



## Deviant

Glad you're ok!! I've heard stories of people tearing their esophagus in bad wrecks and then spitting up blood. Stay safe.

To Leo, the problem with ER's are the people doctors call GOMER's. Unless you have a clearly broken bone, the people that are there just to make something up to get out of work always hold things up, at least around here. Sorry to hear you had to wait like that. Right now is the worst time to go to the ER because everyone that gets a cold think they have H1N1.

Edit: dont feel too bad Leo, when I went in with what I thought was a badly broken wrist I was told it was a sprain (yes even after xrays), waited a few days in searing pain and then saw an orthopedic surgeon, found out the hospital f'd up and my wrist was broken in 3 places.


----------



## Irish2685

BurtonX8 said:


> ... when I went in with what I thought was a badly broken wrist I was told it was a sprain (yes even after xrays), waited a few days in searing pain and then saw an orthopedic surgeon, found out the hospital f'd up and my wrist was broken in 3 places.


I had the same thing happen as well. Got slashed hard in the wrist in a hockey game, went to the med center who told me it was sprained. I went a couple weeks, still playing, etc... but my wrist popped so loudly when I moved it you could hear it across the room. Needless to say, I went to the orthopedic surgeon, and had a pretty bad break. Unfortunately, it seems some places you go, if you aren't in serious condition, they try to get you out as fast as possible without looking too hard.


----------



## snoboardz

Maybe you bit your cheek or tongue.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

snoboardz said:


> Maybe you bit your cheek or tongue.


Lol wtf did you type into the search bar in order to come across this 12 year old thread!?

this has to be the best zombie I’ve ever seen.


----------



## MountainMystic

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Lol wtf did you type into the search bar in order to come across this 12 year old thread!?
> 
> this has to be the best zombie I’ve ever seen.


I think the "recommended reading" algorithm can trip people up. some of those threads are years old, but people don't look at the date the OP started it, and just reply as if it were current.


----------



## ctoma

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Lol wtf did you type into the search bar in order to come across this 12 year old thread!?
> 
> this has to be the best zombie I’ve ever seen.


Yeah but if didn't revive this thread I wouldn't have read this nugget of gold from Avran:



BurtonAvenger said:


> Eh on a bright side if he did die that's one less person over populating the earth that's stupid and one less person on the slopes.


----------

